# Injured pigeon,doing well but might be with us for the long haulUK



## queenie (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi all,

I've lurked before but not posted until now.

Had an injured woodie living in our enclosed garden for a while; her flight feathers were broken on one wing but she seemed to be recovering well. We were loathe to take her in as she was doing so well and we didn't want to shock her.

Last week she got pounced on by a cat. We scared the cat off and took the pigeon in. She had some pretty bad wounds but I bathed them in a hydrogen peroxide solution, dried them off and sprayed some antiseptic wound spray on it. She's also been getting a small amount of antibiotics a day.

A day later I started feeding her by hand and using a feeding syringe to give her water. She was quite alert, if not mobile, looking around at everything.

It's now been 4 days and she is feeding and drinking well, showing a marked preference for sunflower seeds. She has a large cardboard box that she likes to sleep in, and we've put some old clothes in there which she seems to like to nest in. I noticed yesterday that in the morning there were flakes of what looked like quill and skin in this nest - was that evidence of her preening?

Her poops have settled down and are now of normal pigeon shape and consistency. Her wounds still look pretty awful, but I'm now cautiously optimistic.

At the moment we have cleared out our conservatory and placed a variety of plant pots, trellises and cardboard boxes in it for her to live in but if she gets better I imagine she might be with us for quite a while, if only until her flight feathers grow back. Would an old rabbit hutch in the conservatory be a viable housing solution for her? We can let her out into the conservatory to stretch her legs every day if needs be.

Any tips would be gratefully received!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Have you tried locating a rescue center on the following link? http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/rescuecentres.htm

You can also post your questions to facebook links: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/findusonfacebook.htm *


----------



## queenie (Sep 21, 2015)

Thanks for the link.

I have already had a look at that website and done a separate Google search and I am unfortunately quite a way from any rescue centres. I also phoned around the local vets and almost all of them said they were likely to have to euthanise her, as they did not have the resources to look after her for a long time.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

I would be more concerned about wounds if those seem awful. Are you giving him right dose of antibiotics the vet prescribed? 
For wounds clean up, you can use a cotton ball dipped in saline water and clean thoroughly. Then cover it with neosporin /F10 (whatever is available to you) on it. 

Also the link skyeking has suggested to join on Facebook has really good rescuers in the U.K, may be you could find someone in your area who can take this bird and care for until release( if only you face any problems in handling him). From your descriptions seems you are doing really well for him. Still I am pasting the link again just in case you need any rescuer in your area (they don't euthanize the birds, they strive hard to save them). 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection/


----------



## queenie (Sep 21, 2015)

The vets said they would only euthanise her so I did a load of research and found that my chicken antibiotics should do OK. Attempting to give her the recommended dose but she doesn't like taking her medicine so some may be going astray every day.

Her wounds _are_ improving but she was pretty torn up. 

I'm happy to keep her permanently if needs be - if she recovers then we can build her a custom made aviary in the garden. She's friendly enough; will drink water from my hands.

I will continue to bathe her wounds as often as I can. 

Question: would it be worth offering her a bath?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

If you can give her a forever home (if she is non releasable) there is nothing better than that. Thanks a lot for this caring heart for her. 
I would suggest you to not make her drink with syringe, they aspirate easily and it is fatal. 
To make her drink, just try dipping her beak in a water dish (not over the nostrils) and let her sip. In a few attempts she will drink on her own and that would be a natural process to make her drink as well. 

Just keep a large water pan about 2 inches deep for her and let her bathe if she wants, since she is injured she may not want to take bath as of now but she would as soon as she feels good. 
We don't force bathe to birds.


----------



## queenie (Sep 21, 2015)

Yes, I stopped using the syringe on the first day as she started drinking from my hands and from the water bowl instead. 

I've just received the good news that she has gone exploring of her own accord for the first time.

I'll put a shallow tray of tepid water in the room and leave her to it.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Glad to know about the update. 
Pls keep is posted on her progress.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

So glad to hear she is progressing and that you can give her a longterm home! Phoebe was the best bird ever, with caring and patience and love. She repaid our kindness a billion times over.


----------



## queenie (Sep 21, 2015)

Our houseguest is still doing well.


----------



## queenie (Sep 21, 2015)

Update:

Pidgey is doing well - she's quite mobile during the day (we've set up a webcam to watch her while we're out of the house). She has realised that a diet of purely sunflower seeds isn't doing her a whole load of good so has started eating a variety of other grains.

She is now also more likely to try and avoid us rather than sitting quietly and accepting her fate, which I take as a good sign.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Glad to hear Pidgey is doing well. Beautiful bird! Good work fixing her up!


----------



## queenie (Sep 21, 2015)

Oh, I forgot - it also looks like she's started moulting!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

She will be even more beautiful soon then.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Glad to know about the bird is improving. 
You have done a great job!!!


----------

